# life a la henri



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Dear All,
Haven't been on for over a year but im back has anyone read the Life A La Henri and what are the other great reads in the modern library food series thanks pompeyams


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Haven't read the book, but I just wanted to welcome you back. Did you ever go on your trip to the US with your family?


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

If this is Henri Soule, I read his autobiography a lifetime ago when I was about 15. I took copies of his recipes and in my first home made his fillet - a revelation to my unsophisticated palate. (My mother was a very good, but very basic cook.) It was the first book about cooks and cookery I had ever read. Maybe it's time I reread it. Did you enjoy it?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

hmmmm, amongst my first reads I think, it's Henri Charpentier's biography! You know, the one who invented crêpes suzettes.

Is it back into print?


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

A geriatic moment, Kimmie. It was Charpentier as you point out so correctly. I also made crepe suzettes using his recipe as I recall - if my recall is to be trusted. Maybe it's time to do a reread.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: Confusion allowed Alexia, it's been such a long time. The book has been reprinted and is available at amazon.com click

Here's a word from his nephew (scroll down to the second review)


----------

